# Entertainment Forum > Classic Television >  Dynasty The Movie

## Debs

Victoria Beckham is reportedly set to star in the big screen remake of '80s soap 'Dynasty'.

The former Spice Girl is being lined up to play super-bitch Alexis - a role made famous by Joan Collins - in the Hollywood version of the classic show.

The brunette beauty, who is married to football ace David Beckham, is said to have won the role after her A-list pals Tom Cruise and Katie Holmes recommended her to 'Dynasty' creator Aaron Spelling.

Film bosses reportedly think the slender singer has the "British style and sass" needed for the film, which is about a wealthy Denver oil family.

An insider told Britain's Daily Star newspaper: "The casting crew wanted someone British, glamorous and also slightly aloof.

"Elizabeth Hurley was suggested, but at 40 she's slightly too old for the role."

'Dukes of Hazzard' beauty Jessica Simpson and actor Bruce Willis have also been hotly-tipped to star in the new film.

----------


## Meh

Alexis was class
Posh is just trash

----------


## Chris_2k11

Liz Hurley would have been far better.

----------


## alan45

One thing puzzles me She says she has never read a book. How will she read the script  :Searchme:  

Oh yes one other minor detail ......... she cant ACT  :Moonie:

----------


## Chloe O'brien

are you sure she is playing alexis and not just one of her shoulder pads

----------


## crazygirl

> Alexis was class
> Posh is just trash


 well put   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## no1abbafan

SO all that talk last week about giving up her career to care for her kids, what was that about then - just what we need more Victoria Beckham

----------


## Jojo

Love the way she has only reportedly got the part after Tom and Katies involvement - wait till they see her non existent acting skills - she'll soon be replaced  :Rotfl:

----------


## alan45

This has to be the funniest thing I have read all week. Why can Mrs Beckham not face facts. She is tottally talentless. She is a has been who is so far up her own backside. Join the real world Victoria. You had yor 15 minutes of fame. Live with it. No-one gives two flying figs about the STICK.

----------


## JustJodi

> are you sure she is playing alexis and not just one of her shoulder pads


*she will need to borrow some shoulder pads from american foot ball players, cos she has nothing to prop up the normal sized shoulder pads..gawd the woman is totally insane thinking she can step in JOAN COLLINS shoes  AS IF !!!!!!!!!!!!!*

----------


## Meh

If we didn't have this fasination with celebrity, Posh would be a fading memory now. She can't sing, can't model and definately can't act. And to be perfectly honest, if I was England manager I'd drop Beckham from the team as he is so overrated. Hand the captaincy to Gerrard. I bet Beckham is only in it as Sven is eyeing up Posh.

----------


## JustJodi

> If we didn't have this fasination with celebrity, Posh would be a fading memory now. She can't sing, can't model and definately can't act. And to be perfectly honest, if I was England manager I'd drop Beckham from the team as he is so overrated. Hand the captaincy to Gerrard. I bet Beckham is only in it as Sven is eyeing up Posh.


And she can't write a book either, probably cos she can't read one  :Rotfl:

----------


## Siobhan

Everyone is sick of the beckhams now and yet they still try to get into the papers. David with "I can't do maths", Posh with her "I don't read books" and now we have David with his "god helps me with football" and Posh with her" I can be in dynasty".. go away please David and Victoria, nobody cares anymore, we know you are both stupid

----------


## Meh

> Everyone is sick of the beckhams now and yet they still try to get into the papers. David with "I can't do maths", Posh with her "I don't read books" and now we have David with his "god helps me with football" and Posh with her" I can be in dynasty".. go away please David and Victoria, nobody cares anymore, we know you are both stupid


The problem is the kids that use them as role models. Posh has had a great amount of luck in her career and its not unsuprising that she wears the dunce hat. Can you imagine what JK Rowling thinks of her comments?

----------


## Siobhan

> The problem is the kids that use them as role models. Posh has had a great amount of luck in her career and its not unsuprising that she wears the dunce hat. Can you imagine what JK Rowling thinks of her comments?


i think I would send my children to a physciatrist if they used these two as a role model

----------


## Trinity

I can't imagine JK Rowlings caring one way or the other about Victoria Beckham.

If self publicity is a career then she earns her money.  I just cannot care less.

One point about Alexis - how old was Joanie when she played the part?  How can they say 40 is too old?  Posh looks just as old as the other actress mentioned, just less classy...

----------


## Meh

I'm pretty sure JK Rowling would have something to say about Posh not being able to read and how that reflects as her being a role model.

To me, Dynasty was Alexis. She was the central character and any actress that will take over the role needs to have the ability to command and direct attention.

----------


## Trinity

> I'm pretty sure JK Rowling would have something to say about Posh not being able to read and how that reflects as her being a role model.
> 
> To me, Dynasty was Alexis. She was the central character and any actress that will take over the role needs to have the ability to command and direct attention.


I was a kid when this was on - were you not still in nappies??

----------


## Meh

> I was a kid when this was on - were you not still in nappies??


 :Lol: I was 9 when it started and 17 when it finished. I grew up on Dynasty and Dallas (even the off shoots like The Colbys and Knots landing)!

----------


## Siobhan

> I was 9 when it started and 17 when it finished. I grew up on Dynasty and Dallas (even the off shoots like The Colbys and Knots landing)!


I am with you on this one NB, we would want to have been pretty slow babies to be wearing nappies at 9  :Rotfl: 

Alexis needs to be played by Claire King who can play the bitch and hold the attention of a room

----------


## pookie1968uk

oh no, not victoria backham! they need a strong actress to play alexis. how would victoria ever match up to joan collins, she is just awful!

----------


## Bryan

Never knew there was in the pipeline but look at this DISGUSTING NEWS:

Victoria Beckham is reportedly set to star in the big screen remake of '80s soap 'Dynasty'.

The former Spice Girl is being lined up to play super-bitch Alexis - a role made famous by Joan Collins - in the Hollywood version of the classic show.

The brunette beauty, who is married to football ace David Beckham, is said to have won the role after her A-list pals Tom Cruise and Katie Holmes recommended her to 'Dynasty' creator Aaron Spelling.

Film bosses reportedly think the slender singer has the "British style and sass" needed for the film, which is about a wealthy Denver oil family.

An insider told Britain's Daily Star newspaper: "The casting crew wanted someone British, glamorous and also slightly aloof.

"Elizabeth Hurley was suggested, but at 40 she's slightly too old for the role."

----------


## Annie

hi never heard about this but did see film on sky about behind the scenes of dynasty, used to love this show though, wld not watch anything with Victoria Beckham in it im afraid, im not her greatest fan,

----------


## Jada-GDR

is anyone? her greatest fan i mean

----------


## JustJodi

> is anyone? her greatest fan i mean


*Her greatest fan is herself no doubt  
*

----------


## Trinity

I could swear that I posted that this was a duplicate thread...

but my posting seems to have disappeared.....

Previously discussed here.
http://www.soapboards.co.uk/forums/s...hlight=dynasty

Threads are now merged, I see.

----------

